# Second Degree



## gsxrK3 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello everybody,

Well I have finally decided to go into IT, which I should have done right out of high school, but it's not too late  I have found myself in a bit of a jam though, as I am unsure what my first step should be. I know there are many posts on here about degrees vs. certs, but I'm hoping I could get a bit of advice on my specific situation.

I already have a B.A. in Math w/Applied Science, (no computer classes), but I didn't do so hot grade-wise. Not for lack of ability, I was just not motivated at the time.

I am thinking about getting a second B.S. degree in IT w/ Software Engineering emphasis, and doing very well of course. The problem is, due to financial aid issues, it's going to cost about $3000 upfront to start now, plus $3600 over the next year, approximately. Also, the program itself will add to my previous loan for the first degree.

So with this in mind, do you think this second degree would be worth the investment, or should I just start learning on my own and getting certifications?

Perhaps worth noting, I'm considering doing this through University of Phoenix Online(due to financial and geographical difficulties).

Thanks for your input


----------



## rRooks (Mar 12, 2011)

I think we are in very similar boats haha. I literally just posted a very similar topic right above yours so maybe one of us will luck out and get a reply. This will be my second degree as well as I'm currently a Registered Nurse and just hate my job. From what I have read on here though concerning certifications, it appears that they are mostly used as a supplement to your education to "stay informed" and are not a good replacement for a degree. What area do you live in? I didn't think that the University of Pheonix was exactly cheap?


----------



## gsxrK3 (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm thinking a degree would be better and certifications would help to specialize.. University of Phoenix is definitely expensive and I'm not sure if IT degrees from there are held very highly among employers.

I just clicked a link on this page actually and found Western Governor's University which is non-profit and has an online program. It seems more affordable ($2900/ 6 months). Have you heard of that one? Their degree program incorporates 9 certifications. Also, you can work at your own pace they say, so if you can devote more time to the work you can graduate faster. So those with a degree already would be looking at 2yrs or so, I'm thinking..

It seems promising so I'm going to look into it a bit more. If you happen to find out anything about it I would like to hear it.

I am in Southern California by the way.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote from my Teacher, "Anyone who goes into IT and is wanting to get hired must have Education + Certification + Experience or they will not be considered. The Education parts mean have some kind of degree whether it be an AA in IT or a Bachelors in IT. GSXRK3, you are right that certifications are used to keep you up to date on the latest technologies. 

In my opinion they are good to have, but they expire. Would you rather invest your money into a Bachelors degree that does not expire or tons of certifications that do expire that you would have to re-certify for later in the future?

Also by having a bachelors it opens you up to management positions in IT and a higher paying job. Certifications will only take you so far until you platue. Right now I do not currently have a job in IT, but I have volunteered and have been going to school and thus far this is the hot topic in the IT world. 

Right now I am 21 and finishing up my AA in Technical Support, then getting an AA transfer degree and then transferring to a 4 year college to get my Bachelors of Science in Technology. I am sure whatever you do will it will be worth it to you. Remember we can only give you direction, you have to make the decision that is best for you. I have been going to school for IT Technical Support for the past two years and that has what I have learned so far through this experience. 

I hope this helps.


----------

